

A day in a life with pain - henning
http://cripsahoy.tumblr.com/post/3045511008/a-day-in-my-life-with-pain

======
xlorm
>When I get a seat, will I be able to deal with the older people on my train
squinting daggers at me? What do I do if someone is really mean to me again
today? Do I look “disabled enough” to get a seat?

It's horrible that someone already dealing with a disability would have to
worry about people always assuming the worst.

One time I had to step off a bus for a group to get by me. A couple saw me
stepping back on without seeing me get off and gave me dirty looks while
whispering to each other for the rest of the ride. It really bothered me. I
can't imagine having to deal with that situation every day.

For some reason the bus experience really stuck with me. It's really easy,
even or maybe especially for really nice people, to get angry and judgmental
when they think someone isn't playing by the rules.

------
Mz
I spent 3.5 years of my life in constant, excruciating "please just kill me
now"/"I will sell my soul to the devil for 24 hours without pain" kind of
pain. Prescription pain killers did little to take the edge off. I'm no longer
in constant pain and haven't been in years. Whenever I read something like
this, I wish I could help the author resolve their problem and stop hurting so
much. Usually, I can't, I think largely because most people don't believe it
is resolvable. I would try to write to them (assuming I could even find
contact info) but that never works.

:-/ :-/ :-/

